# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Κτηνιατρική φαρμακολογία

## jk21

ενα χρησιμοτατο ελληνικο βιβλιο σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη που μπορουμε απο εδω 

http://tinyurl.com/2b9q4nj


να κατεβασουμε.θα μας βοηθησει σε δυσκολες στιγμες για τα πουλια μας ,αν η ιατρικη βοηθεια δεν μπορει να υπαρξει να κανουμε την καταλληλοτερη  εκλογη ουσιων.οταν λεμε οτι τα αγαπαμε ,προσπαθουμε να μαθαινουμε γιαυτα οσα μπορουμε περισσοτερα

πανω απο ολα ομως η προληψη!

----------

